# مأساة كنيسة سيدة النجاة في بغداد ... بالصور



## غريب الاوطان (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*اترككم اليوم مع فاجعة كنيسة سيدة النجاة في بغداد 
وانظروا الى حجم الكراهية والارهاب للمسيحين الابرياء *




*
































































*


*قاتلهم الله هؤلاء الكفرة الفجرة *


*



























*




​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*صور بشعه جدا
لا ترضي اي قلب
ربنا يرحمنا ويحمينا​*


----------



## النهيسى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

> *اترككم اليوم مع فاجعة كنيسة سيدة النجاة في بغداد *​



*فعلا فاجعه جدا
ربنا موجود
ربنا موجود
ربنا موجود*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*إنها تعاليم إله الإسلام الحقير, ورغم كل شيئ, سيبقى أسفل نعال أبناء الملك​*


----------



## كلدانية (1 نوفمبر 2010)

صور مؤلمة جدااا ليرحم الرب الشهداء ويصبّر أهلهم وليشرق نور الرب عليهم ويشفي الجرحى  
نطلب من الرب ان يحمي المسيحين في جميع العالم من هذا الارهاب الدموي​


----------



## marcelino (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا ينيح روحهم
*​


----------



## ناتو (1 نوفمبر 2010)

هل هذا هو دين الحق ..من هم الكفرة يا قتلة الابرياء والمتسامحين ؟؟؟
لو كنت هذه تعاليم دينكم فهنيأً لكم جنتكم المظلمة والملطخة بدم الابرياء  يا من غدرتم بهم أثناء صلاتهم ...
هنيأً لكم دينكم المرعب الذي اصبح الناس يخافوا حتى بذكر إسمه ؟
وطبعا جعله الله في ميزات حسناتكم التي لا تحصى والثواب وحور العين ووووووووو


----------



## geegoo (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*كلمات من ليتورجية كنيستنا القبطية عن قديسي الكنيسة المنتقلين هي ما يجول بخاطري عند ذكر السيرة العطرة لشهداء الكنيسة العراقية المجيدة :
**بركتهم المقدسة فلتكون معنا آمين ....*
*المجد لك يارب ... يارب لك المجد ...*
*يارب باركنا ...*
*يارب نيحهم ...*
*آمين ...
أولئك يارب الذين أخذت نفوسهم
نيحهم في فردوس النعيم
في كورة الأحياء الي الأبد
في اورشليم السمائية
في ذلك الموضع الذي هرب منه الحزن و الكآبة و التنهد 
في نور قديسيك 

*​


----------



## ponponayah (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*صور صعبة اوى اوى
اى دين يسمح بالدم والقتل والارهاب
ويحلل ويحرم لما هما بيعملوا كل دا على الارض
امال سابوا اية لربنا  ​*


----------



## angel guard (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اذا في شضايا النار قد ماتو .. والاحباب على قبرهم يبكون .. والموت لهم حياة جديدة .. لانهم في قلب يسوع يسكنون .. من قلبي على قلبهم جرحا عميقا .. ونزيفا كنهر الاردن انهم ينزفون .. فلا نبكي على فراقهم لا اليوم ولا غدا .. لانهم في قلب يسوع يسكنون .. ... .... .... ... بقلمي لكل شهداء يسوع


----------



## hassanhabib (2 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يخزيهم الله يخزيهم حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل لعن الله من كان السبب الى يوم القيامة لعن الله كل من سمع وراى وفرح لعنهم الله هكذا الدماء يسيل من ابناء بلدي منذ مئات السنين هذا مالوف 
القاعدة السفلة السنة القتلة الشيعة الكفرة 
الاسلام برئ منهم


----------



## hassanhabib (2 نوفمبر 2010)

هذا السافل واحد من المسلحين فجر نفسه الدنئ ويقول نصرة لاخواته المسلمات في مصر المحتجزات 
صدك المسلمين دنيئين لدرجة المسلمين اسفل من اليهود


----------



## الملكة العراقية (2 نوفمبر 2010)

صور بشعة جدااا
ربنا يرحمنا ويرحمهم​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا ينيح نفوس الشهداء ويصبر ويعزى اهاليهم
ويحمى ولاده فى كل مكان ​*


----------

